# Question about brides



## andrewchianese (Jan 21, 2011)

Can someone tell me what it's like to be a bride? Or any words or phrases that come to mind when you think of a bride. I'm trying to write a poem or something behind a piece of artwork of mine. Any help would be great!


----------



## lady1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it is probably different for different people - depending on each personality, relationship, belief system, the location, etc.

For me, being a bride was very emotional. There is a lot of stress leading up to the wedding, but I didn't have any 'cold feet' like you always hear about. Day of the wedding was wonderful - lots of happy emotions, surrounded by family and friends. Just full of love, and hope, and excitement. It was also nice having everyone give me compliments all day, even though I don't usually like that kind of attention. I was so excited that my stomach was all nervous, and I couldn't even eat. I was super appreciative of the kindness and love from those close to me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Here's a few words, hope it helps or stirs inspiration for you.

Calm, in love, smiling. Cherishing him. Intimate, at peace, him and I against the world. I felt honored. We didn't have a traditional wedding, as I walked the few paces towards him, our song playing, all I could see were his eyes and smile waiting for me. He reached out his hand. Love. This is how it felt to be a bride to me.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Here's a few words, hope it helps or stirs inspiration for you.
> 
> Calm, in love, smiling. Cherishing him. Intimate, at peace, him and I against the world. I felt honored. We didn't have a traditional wedding, as I walked the few paces towards him, our song playing, all I could see were his eyes and smile waiting for me. He reached out his hand. Love. This is how it felt to be a bride to me.


Wow, what a wonderful set of words to describe that experience. I'm gonna make sure this is what I will feel if I ever tie that know again. 

..... I felt nothing like that...... I guess that should have been a sign, lol.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

"Everything in your life has led to this moment."


----------

